# Views on crate for car please



## creativesam (Mar 3, 2012)

I am looking for views on whether to get a fabric crate for the car. Max is a German Shepherd/ Labrador cross, 13 months. He is about 18Kg and we don't think he will get much bigger. 

He is an absolute nightmare in the car and in the past have had metal shield behind the seats, unfortunately the type i bought used tenison to stay in place and he had a habit of pulling it down on him. He continually barks, usually on the way to the park, and gets his head around it. 

I have bought a Zafira and want to put him in it, without the barking and jumping around. My first thought was a custom shield, but they are expensive and will still allow him to climb all over the boot. So my latest thought is a fabric crate. He had a metal one when he was young, but we sold it once he was too big to sit up in it. i like the idea of the fabric ones, I don't think he will chew his way out. 

Has anyone any tips or experiences of them. 

Thanks

Sammy


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

We have a nylon netting and plastic rod thing. Go to pets r us 

We were able to put Poppy in it when she got spayed so she was separate from Rasco. Then use it in the car too.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

How will you secure the fabric crate in the event of a collision?

I would use either a car crate designed for the vehicle I there are plenty of companies who have off the shelf products for popular makes) or a dog guard and tail gate both of which are fixed in place.

Obviously the latter would not prevent your dog destroying the car interior but would protect the dog from going through the windscreen or out the back door in the event of an RTA.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a fabric Croft crate that I used for Kilo (not in the car though) when travelling when he was younger. He isn't a chewer and I am very pleased with it - I would recommend the brand.

For our last car I had a metal crate which was excellent - it is a little on the small side for him now, plus we are adding another dog so I no longer use it. For the new car we have a dog guard, tailgate guard and a 'hatchbag' (fitted bootliner which covers all surfaces in the boot) . I prefer a lockable tailgate guard or crate as you can leave the boot open if needed and your dog is secure, you can stop them rushing out of the boot when you open it or heaven forbid it should come open and the dog has plenty of room to change position and lie down. If the dog is very wet or muddy, the hatchbag (or rubber mat in the crate) could just be removed and cleaned and you don't get any mess in the car.


----------



## creativesam (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Thanks for the replies,

The safety aspect is a good point. I am not keen on the guards that have veritical rods that tension top and bottom, which seems to be the way the tailgates are fixed. So a crate is the only way forward to me, maybe relooking at the metal ones. The car has anchor points and some of the fabric crates will fix in place. 

We are going away in June and I will need to get dog and luggage in the car, anyone got a tardis handy:biggrin::biggrin:

Failing the tardis, time to get the tape measure out.

I already have a rubber type boot mat in place so mud isnt hopefully going to be a problem 

Sammy


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

creativesam said:


> Hi Thanks for the replies,
> 
> The safety aspect is a good point. I am not keen on the guards that have veritical rods that tension top and bottom, which seems to be the way the tailgates are fixed. So a crate is the only way forward to me, maybe relooking at the metal ones. The car has anchor points and some of the fabric crates will fix in place.
> 
> ...


Our tailgate is fixed to the car with screws and the dog guard is fixed into the roof and folds up against it when not in use if you want it to. I'll go and get some photos now for you.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tailgate shut:









Tailgate fixing:









Dog Guard in place:









Folded against ceiling:









Tailgate open:


----------



## creativesam (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow thats a great set up,the kids would be fighting to travel in there.

I will have another look. I really like the mat as well, the only ones that I have found just 'stick' to the sides, that looks much more secure. I haven't seen those guards so will spend some more time researching.

thanks again

Sammy


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Barjo (and others) have a dog guard that fixes onto the bars of the head restraints on the rear seats and is thus immovable. I know I have one! ;
I have 67kgs of dogs and it has not budged in a year.

Tailgates should screw into the rear aperture so again do not move.

I have the Hatchbag, they come with zillions of velcro grips which appear fiddly but once attached do not move and my dogs are in my car a great deal of time.

I have a rubber heavy duty mat that Hatchbag also sell cut, like their liners, to suit the model of car as my dogs are often wet and muddy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

creativesam said:


> Wow thats a great set up,the kids would be fighting to travel in there.
> 
> I will have another look. I really like the mat as well, the only ones that I have found just 'stick' to the sides, that looks much more secure. I haven't seen those guards so will spend some more time researching.
> 
> ...


The bootliner is one of these: Hatchbag - The Original Boot liner, Seat Covers, Pet Mats, Odour Controller, boot liner, boot liners, car boot liners, bootliner

The tailgate is Barjo: Tailgate Guards - Barjo

The guard is a Volvo guard that we convinced the dealer to throw into the deal when we bought the car!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Tailgate shut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice set up Dogless, question, how on Earth do you manage to keep the back of your car so clean.? I wage a constant battle trying to keep mine tidy, a battle that I'm losing............


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

springerpete said:


> That's a nice set up Dogless, question, how on Earth do you manage to keep the back of your car so clean.? I wage a constant battle trying to keep mine tidy, a battle that I'm losing............


We have just changed our car Pete - only got it on Monday so it has only been through two trips to the forest so far  .


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

We bought a plastic/rubber non-slip boot liner for our Volvo estate. Got it off ebay (were very sceptical buying it in thinking mm...is this goin to be a load of crap?!) but I have to say it's FAB. Any blanket you put on the top pretty much stays in place and it's a rigid thing so isn't like material.

If anyone's interested I'll have to ask hubby for the sellers info. As for Boot mess on the actual carpet of the car......there is none 

It can be hoovered or lifted out easily and they're made with the car's make and design in mind - so for us it was a perfect fit. 

V.happy.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Ours has straps to ensure its sturdy -but we don't use them as it is sturdy in the little car we have.


----------



## creativesam (Mar 3, 2012)

I have had a good look around and its a shame that I am not going to be able to afford the perfect set up. 

I will have to stick to the crate and get the best I can. At least when the car is loaded up for the hols the luggage won't be at risk of falling on him, another consideration. And we can use the crate in the caravan if necessary, although he is really good normally.

thanks for all the advice 


Sammy


----------



## creativesam (Mar 3, 2012)

I have found the biggest crate possible with anchors on it to fix in place. Trying to measure Max was fun, as I wanted to make sure he would have enough room. So now he has 3/4 of the boot, our luggage will have 1/4. Told kids they will have to wear all their clothes there, no room in boot for them.

Also got a antispill bowl and waist bag with room for bottle, for when we go walking. 

At this rate he will be better kitted out than us.  not that there will be room to take our bits.

Sammy


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Ha glad you've found one.


----------



## creativesam (Mar 3, 2012)

TheFredChallenge said:


> We bought a plastic/rubber non-slip boot liner for our Volvo estate. Got it off ebay (were very sceptical buying it in thinking mm...is this goin to be a load of crap?!) but I have to say it's FAB. Any blanket you put on the top pretty much stays in place and it's a rigid thing so isn't like material.
> 
> If anyone's interested I'll have to ask hubby for the sellers info. As for Boot mess on the actual carpet of the car......there is none
> 
> ...


Sounds like the place we got our mat. Really happy with it, although still trying to work out how, even though it arrived yesterday, went staight in the car and Max has been nowhere near the car yet, this morning there were hairs over it!!!

Same as the seats though, they are covered with hairs from our clothing. Won't stand a chance when he finally gets in.

Sammy


----------

